# A quoi vous sert votre Applewatch?



## chris! (16 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour.

Je suis presque décidé à acheter une Applewatch.
Les usages qui me pousseraient à l’acheter seraient :
- suivi du rythme cardiaque mais est-ce vraiment utile ?
- m’inciter à bouger plus avec les cercles d’activités pour perdre un peu de poids.

Et vous, quelle utilité trouvez vous à votre Applewatch?

Vu la fragilité, l’applecare est tres recommandé.

558€ pour un traqueur d’activité c’est excessif non ?


----------



## fousfous (16 Octobre 2018)

Franchement pour la fragilité c'est un peu exagéré, elle résiste quand même bien.
Ce n'est pas qu'un traqueur d'activité loin de la, les notifications sont vraiment très pratique, en plus de servir simplement de montre et des fonctions associé (réveil, minuteur...), les rappels et Apple Pay sont aussi très pratique.


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Octobre 2018)

Ton post fait, pour beaucoup, double emploi avec celui ci:
https://forums.macg.co/threads/faut-il-craquer-pour-lapple-watch.1308278/


----------

